# 3nd ANNUAL MSgt. GONZALES (RET.) MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION



## DA REEL DADDY

:flag: 









3nd ANNUAL MSgt. GONZALES (RET.) 
MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT & AUCTION



SATURDAY JULY 11th, 2009 SUPPORTING WOUNDED TROOPS AND THEIR FAMILES, THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND & HUNTS FOR HEROES

SIGN UP/ANGLERS MEETING-FRIDAY JULY 10th, 2009 
5:00 p.m-11: 00 p.m. @

IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 
196633 HWY 457 SARGENT, TX 77414

TOURNAMENT BEGINS
SATURDAY JULY 11th, 2009 12:00 a.m.-5:00 p.m.

WEIGH IN 3:00 p.m.-5:00 p.m. @ 
THE IRON CACTUS BAR-B-Q RESTAURANT 
19663 HWY 457 SARGENT, TX. 77414

AWARDS, RAFFLE, & AUCTION STARTING AFTER WEIGH IN.
ADULT DIVISION $35: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER

PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & $100
2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE
3RD PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE

LADY ANGLERS: SPECIAL FIRST PLACE PLAQUES: (SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)

YOUTH DIVISION (16 AND UNDER) $25: REDFISH-SPECKLED TROUT-FLOUNDER

PRIZE CATEGORY: 1ST PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE 
2ND PLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE 
3RDPLACE: PLAQUE & PRIZE

SPECIAL PLAQUE FOR LARGEST CROAKER & LARGEST HARD HEAD.
SIDE POTS-OPTIONAL, $10 CASH ONLY, 100% PAY BACK!

CATEGORIES: HEAVIEST- SPECKLED TROUT/FLOUNDER/REDFISH
STRINGER (3 FISH-SPECK/RED/FLOUNDER)
REDFISH WITH MOST SPOTS 
TRASH CAN (HARDHEAD)

100% OF THE NET PROCEEDS FROM ENTRY FEES, AUCTION, AND RAFFLE 
WILL HELP OUR WOUNDED TROOPS BY BEING DONATED TO:

THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND
WWW.FALLENHEROESFUND.ORG (800) 340-HERO

BAR-B-Q AND DRINKS CAN BE PURCHASED FROM THE IRON CACTUS.

ANGLERS WISHING TO ENTER EARLY CAN MAIL BY JUNE 26TH, 2009
TO: HECTOR GONZALES
2035 SHADOW LANE, RICHMOND, TX. 77469

MAKE CHECKS PAYABLE TO:
THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND

ANYONE WISHING TO SPONSOR OR DONATE TO THE AUCTION/RAFFLE CONTACT-HECTOR @ 713-594-5181 OR EMAIL: [email protected]ET

TOURNAMENT RULES: 1. All Texas Parks and Wildlife laws apply. 2. No Redfish over 28" 3. Participants must remove their fish after weigh in. 4. Participants must enter prior to fishing. 5. Fish cannot be entered more than ounce. 6. Fish must be caught in public waters. 7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line. 8. Weigh master decisions are final. 9. THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND, tournament coordinators, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents. Captains and Anglers are responsible for their own vessels and equipment 10. No mutilated or frozen fish. 11. An angler can challenge but must notify the tournament coordinator in writing within 15 minutes after the last fished weighed and must put a $50 challenge fee. If the challenge is won the money will be refunded. In case of a tie, the first fished weighed takes the place. 13. Guides may participant but cannot weigh in fish. A participant may hire a guide but must catch the fish weighed in.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I spoke with Billy Hodges, president for Hunts for Heroes. He and his organization has arranged for 25 wounded veterans being treated at Brooks Army Medical Center and Ft. Hood TX to take a little R&R and travel down the Sargent, TX to fish as competitors in the 3rd Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament. As you all probably already know residents and anglers in Sargent have opened their homes and boats to host a weekend of fishing, relaxation, recreation and plain old All American Appreciation and Chilling for our Heroes! Our tournament wills benefit both Hunts for Heroes and The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund. 100% of all net proceeds will be donated to the organizations.

As of right now we have returning sponsors: Woodee custom Rods, the greatest popping corks popping in the bay from Midcoast Products, paintings from Guy Harvey, Bret Smith, and David Drinkard from sportsmanmemories.com. and hopefully more to follow. 

As the economy has hit us all this year we will be lowering our entry fee for youths (16 and under) to $10 but as of now no prizes will be given with their plaques-sorry. We feel it is important to encourage our youngsters to fish and more importantly to instill patriotism to support our Heroes! 

As of right now the first 100 adult entries will be getting a Midcoast popping cork and a sport towel from Enterprise leasing. Prizes, auction, and raffle items will be divided as they come in. 

Even if you don't fish come out and check out our Captains meeting and social gathering on Friday July 10th and watch the weigh in on Saturday July 11th. Hang out and strike up a friendly conversation with one of our Heroes and let them know how much you appreciate their Sacrifice, Honor and Bravery.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Here is this years Logo!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Gary Robertson with Woodee Rods is once again returning this year with strong support of 10 rods! What a great guy, always there for our Heroes! I am pretty sure I will be using these rods as a gift along with a plaque if you place in the adult division. This a greay deal. I own a Woodee and love throwing it.

Pat Helton, director with Rods for Soilders program, for Texas Rod Builders called me and let me know he and his club will be making 2 custom Rods and donating them to our tournament. Great Job for the folks at Texas Rods Builders and thank you for stepping up for our Heroes!

Mike Hood Marine and Propellers on Telephone Rd. gave me a $100 gift certificate to be used in the tournament too. 

We will be selling tournament T-shirts and koozies at the tourey as well. Hope to see yall there. I will post with more info. as it comes in. Thanks for your time.

Texas Fish and Game is dontaing 2 packages for year subscriptions as well as Texas Saltwater Magazine.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*registration forms*

*3rd ANNUAL MSgt. GONZALES (RET.) *

*MEMORIAL IN SHORE FISHING TOURNAMENT*​
*SATURDAY JULY 11th, 2009 12:00 A.M. TO 5:00 P.M.*

Mail filled in registration forms to: Tournament coordinator Hector Gonzales 2035 Shadow Ln. Richmond, Tx. 77406. Make checks payable to INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND. Checks must be received by June 26, 2009 if mailed. For more information, call

713-594-5181 or 281-344-0209.​
1. Name__________________________________________________________________________​
Address_____________________________________________________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULT @ $35 ______ JUNIORS @ $10_______ ​
Boat Tx.#___________ ​
2. Name__________________________________________________________________________​
Address_____________________________________________________________________​
Phone :________________________ E-mail Address ________________________________​
ADULT @ $35 ______ JUNIORS @ $10_______ ​
Boat Tx_____________ ​
*TOURNAMENT RULES*:


All Texas Parks and Wildlife laws apply. 2. No Redfish over 28" 3. Participants must remove their fish after weigh in. 4. Participants must enter prior to fishing. 5. Fish cannot be entered more than ounce. 6. Fish must be caught in public waters. 7. Fish must be caught with a hook and line. 8. Weigh master decisions are final. 9. THE INTREPID FALLEN HEROES FUND, tournament coordinators, agents, or volunteers are not responsible for accidents. Captains and Anglers are responsible for their own vessels and equipment 10. No mutilated or frozen fish. 11. An angler can challenge but must notify the tournament coordinator in writing within 15 minutes after the last fished weighed and must put up a $50 challenge fee. If the challenge is won the money will be refunded. 12. In case of a tie the first fished weighed takes the place. 13. Guides may participate but cannot weigh in fish. A participant may hire a guide but must catch the fish weighed in. 14. Lady Anglers can also win in the adult division.
*Liability Release:*

As a participant, or parent or guardian of a participant, in the 3rd Annual Msgt. Gonzales Inshore Fishing Tournament & Auction benefiting the The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund and other sponsors and co-sponsors, I, the undersigned, hereby release, discharge, and agree to hold harmless The Msgt. Gonzales Inshore Fishing Tournament & Auction benefiting the The Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund and all sponsors and co-sponsors, and their agents, employees, officers, and successors from any liability, claims, or actions which I my heirs, executors, administrators, or assignees may have or claim to have against any of them arising from any personal injuries and other claims connected therewith, whether known or unknown, or injuries to other persons or to property caused by or arising out of any action I might take relating to my activities while participating in the above program

I have carefully read this release and understand all its terms. I sign it voluntarily and with full knowledge of its legal consequences.

Must be signed by Parent or Guardian if participant is under the age of 18.

Signature of Participant: (must be signed by Parent or Guardian if participant is 
under the age of 18) 
Signatures___________________________________________________


----------



## patfatdaddy

Hector
I am going to try to come down there on Saturday to help out. I will be available for whatever you need.
Pat


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Outstanding PAT!!! Looking forward to meeting you. We can use all the help we can get. Its great having veterans like yourself supporitng our wounded heroes and our tournament.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

I spoke with Billy from Billystix and he also wanted to donate a custom rod for our auction. Hats off to Billy and BillyStix for a great addition to our tournament. 

Yesterday I dropped off several prints and Hobby Lobby to get frame. 
In the auction we will have saltwater angling prints from;
Guy Harvey - Brett Smith - Herb Booth- David Drinkard & sportsmanmemoris.com All these prints are fine prints and I assure they will look GREAT on your wall. 

Also an old buddy of mine, Bert-to tell you the truth I can't recall his last name right now we just call him Crazy Bert, is making a couple of metal saltwater fish for the auction. I hear is is gifted with a blow tourch so it should look good!

Also Rick G. from Sargent who makes Rick G. Surfboards located in Sargent will donate one custom made boddie (bodyboard) board. Rick G. is a great guy and good angler and friend. Glad to have him aboard. Will keep things posted as they develope. 

Thanks for you time.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*tournement update*

_*The first 100 adult entries will be receiving a Great popping *cork* from Midcoast Products, a sport towel from Enterprise Leasing, and a package of plastics from either Saltwater Assassins or Rip Tide Lures.*_

_*More stuff for the auction is a custom made surfboard from Rick G. Surfboards in Sargent TX., Palm Trees from Cortez Nursery, a Pendant and Necklace from James Avery, a $100 Gift Certificate from Hood's Propeller Service, 100 Wing Part from Hooters, Capt. John Anglers Products is Donating Two Total Coastal Hot Spot down loads, Full Stringer Reality is donating a weekend to be announced at one of their Lodges and more to come!!!*_

_*I spoke with Billy Hodges President of Hunts for Heroes and we are looking at approximately 35 wounded veterans from Brook Army Medical Center going to spend the weekend with host for some R&R in Sargent and to fish with volunteers in our Tournament.*_

_*The Matagorda Calvary and Praire Switch Riders have vounteered to give our Heroes a true Heroes welcome with a full colored Motorcycle Escort into Sargent. Once arriving Jason at the Iron Cactus will be selling Fajita plates beifint Hunts for Heroes. Come out and support our guys and don't forget all net proceeds of our Tournament will be donated to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund (http://www.fallenheroesfund.org) and Hunts for Heroes. Come out and spend day of fishing and raise money for these two great organizations and honor our wounded Heroes! *_


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Our heroes will be arriving at the Iron Cactus on Friady 7/10/2009 at 5:00 pm. Anyone interested in showing thier appreaction is more than welcome to show up.


----------



## 21tv

9:06, I'm out. See ya in Sargent after doing some chores!


----------



## 21tv

Capt'n Hank,
Thanks for letting Me and Dave come over and have fun. If you will allow me back next year....
#1. I will try not to make those people mad that took the pics of my dumb a** trying to turn my 26' boat around in 15+ winds ,in their canal because I took the wrong turn I'm pretty sure I didn't throw much wake, but I did rev it a few times trying to turn.

#2 I'll plan on being there for both days/nights of fun.

Folks, this is a great event.
If you can, get on the wagon and ride!
Just don't take a wrong turn in the canals.....

The heros we fished with are what it is about.
Tell them THANKS!


----------



## bbfishbone

*Results*

Anyone gonna post a report on winners, conditions, The amount of fun that I oh I mean WE had, any pictures. Sure would like to know how much we raised this year for these guys.
They diserve the best


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*2009 MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament Results*

_*Adult Division:*_
_*Speckle Trout:*_
_*1st Dennis Liska 4.62 lbs. 24"*_
_*2nd Larry Busha 4.O2 lbs.*_: *23 3/4"*
_*3rd Andrew Nelson 3.30 lbs. 21 ¾"*_

_*Red Fish:*_
_*1st Cody Smith 6.18 lbs. 251/4" *_
_*2nd J.D. Stayton 5.16 lbs. 23 ¼"*_
_*3rd Kyle Sackett 5.08 lbs. 24 ¼"*_
_*Red Fish with Most Spots- Cody Smith 7 spots*_

_*Flounder:*_
_*1st Larry Busha 6.22 lbs. 23 ¾"*_
_*2nd Johnny Jablonski 2.68 lbs. 17 ½"*_
_*3rd Jason Ward 2.58 lbs. 18"*_

_*Special Plaques for Lady Angler:*_
_*Speckle Trout-Michelle Tipps 1.86 lbs. 17 ¼"*_
_*Red Fish-Brandi Pastusie 3.22 lbs. 20 ¾" *_
_*Flounder-Michelle Tipps 2.56 lbs. 17 7/8" *_

_*Trash Pot: Nicholas Miloschich-Gafftop 2.06 lbs. 19 ½"*_
_*Full Stinger Pot-None, Monies donated to the fund.*_

_*Youth Division:*_
_*Speckle Trout:*_
_*1st Alyssa Fitzgerald 2.84 lbs. 20"*_
_*2nd None Weighed *_
_*3rd None Weighed*_

_*Red Fish: None weighed *_

_*Flounder:*_
_*1st Cameron McClendon 3.20 lbs. 19 ½"*_
_*2nd Andrew Donnachie 2.82 lbs. 18 ½"*_
_*3rd Lane Farguhar 1.44 lbs. 14 ½"*_

_*Croaker:*_
_*1ST Andrew Donnachie .80 lbs. 12"*_
_*2ND Kristine Cervantez .36 lbs. 9"*_
_*3rd-None weighe.*_

_*Hard Head:*_
_*1st Tommy Silvestes 2.06 lbs. 16 ¾"*_
_*2ND None weighed*_
_*3rd None weighed*_


----------



## steelrain202

_*Special Plaques for Lady Angler:*_
_*Speckle Trout-Michelle Tipps 1.86 lbs. 17 ¼"*_
_*Red Fish-Brandi Pastusic 3.22 lbs. 20 ¾" *_
_*Flounder-Michelle Tipps 2.56 lbs. 17 7/8"

My wife was the redfish winner. This was her first red fish. She is hooked now. We had a great time and thank you so much for a wonderful time. Really made this soldier feel great.
*_


----------



## Crab Trap

It was a pleasure having you and your wife on board. Sorry I did not get you on a fish big enough to weigh in!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

THANK YOU FROM HECTOR AND ELAINE . . . 

Dear Family and Friends,

We wanted to take this opportunity to personally thank family, volunteers, hosts and Captains for your participation in and contributions to the 3rd Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament for our Heroes!!

There are no words to express our true thanks for all of your unselfish time and efforts that made the 3rd Annual MSgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament an overwhelming success!!

As many of you are aware, military personnel develop a lifelong fraternity. MSgt Gonzales was a proud member of this fraternity and shared and instilled his American Patriotic values in his family. We know that every person involved with this event shares those same values because you stepped up and volunteered and made the moral and financial commitment to our Heroes. 

The main objective was and will remain to support and assist those Heroes wounded in the War on Terror. We also wanted to unite residents, home owners and anglers of Sargent, Texas, in supporting our wounded Heroes and sought their involvement in this Tournament to bring back the small town spirit that is the BACK BONE of AMERICA.

The weekend was a huge success thanks to the efforts of all of you and the participation of the Sargent Community and surrounding areas. We are so very proud of what our community can accomplish! 

In the years that we have been involved with Billy Hodges and Hunts for Heroes, we have learned about the commitment and dedication involved with hosting and guiding a Hero or Heroes. To Billy Hodges and the rest of the Hunts for Heroes entourage, we thank you once again for being involved with our Tournament and letting us show our gratitude for those Heroes who have given so much to each and every one of us.

*God Bless you all for your gifts of time and money and prayers!!!*

If we have missed someone, please forgive us and forward our heartfelt thanks. We are truly blessed with outstanding friends!

*Thank you to everyone from the bottom of our hearts,*

*Hector and Elaine*


----------



## steelrain202

Crab Trap said:


> It was a pleasure having you and your wife on board. Sorry I did not get you on a fish big enough to weigh in!


Are you kidding me! Man that was the best time I have had in years. We made good friends and had a total blast. Like I said you guys made a fisher"woman" for life outta her. Its makes things easier on me.


----------

